# Moroccan Meatballs in Tomato Sauce



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Moroccan Meatballs in Tomato Sauce 

Ingredients: 

1 ½ pounds ground beef or lamb
3 teaspoons paprika (divided use)
2 teaspoons ground cumin (divided use)
12 fresh parsley sprigs (divided use)
Salt
1 large clove garlic
1 (15-ounce) can diced tomatoes in juice
¼ cup olive oil
3 tablespoons tomato paste
1 small onion 

Directions: 

Check "Do this first" box. 

Do this first

Parsley: Pull off leaves and discard stems. Finely chop leaves. You should have about 3 tablespoons.

Garlic: Peel.

Tomatoes: Pour off and discard liquid.

Onion: Cut off top and bottom and discard. Cut in half from top to bottom. Peel off papery outside layers and discard. Roughly chop into 8 pieces.
To make meatballs, place beef or lamb in a large bowl. Measure in 11/2 teaspoons of the paprika, 1 teaspoon of the cumin, half of the chopped parsley and 1 teaspoon salt. Mix or knead to thoroughly distribute flavorings through meat. Roll meat into 1-inch balls (about 1 tablespoon meat mixture), laying each on a plate as rolled. Set aside. 

To make sauce, turn on food processor. Drop garlic through feed tube. Let machine run until garlic is chopped, then stop. Remove lid and scrape down garlic from sides of processor. 

Add drained tomatoes, olive oil, tomato paste and chopped onion. Add the remaining 11/2 teaspoons paprika, 1 teaspoon cumin and the rest of the parsley. Season with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Process until nearly smooth. 

Scrape into pan or deep skillet that is about 10 inches across (size is important here). Set over medium heat. Bring to a boil and cook 2 to 3 minutes. Remove pan from heat. 

Nestle meatballs into sauce in a single layer. Swirl pan gently to ensure all meatballs are covered with sauce. 

Set over medium heat with lid slightly ajar and cook 10 to 12 minutes, until meatballs are cooked through. Taste and stir in more salt if you think necessary. 

If sauce is very thick, add a little water. Spoon onto individual plates and serve. Makes 4 servings


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 2, 2005)

That looks awesome. Thanks


----------

